# Happy Birthday yeutter



## PB Moderating Team

1 member is celebrating a birthday today:

-yeutter (born 1951, Age: 65)


Happy Birthday!


----------



## Cymro

Have a blessed day.


----------



## Jerusalem Blade

Happy birthday, Thomas!


----------



## 2ndViolinist

Happy birthday!


----------



## yeutter

Thank you. We are celebrating my birthday in Kathmandu. The weather is wonderful. The mountains were in clear view today.


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian

Happy Birthday!


----------



## arapahoepark

Happy Birthday!


----------



## OPC'n

Happy birthday!


----------

